# Crew question.



## WhiskeyMike (Sep 25, 2020)

What's going on guys and gals. I've got a few questions. As I'm wanting to learn and expand my knowledge of offshore fishing. Over the past 3 years I've started going out on my personal boat off the Texas coast 40-60 miles or so. I'm no stranger to working a boat. But how does one go about getting on these bigger boats? Mainly to help and learn. I'm in my early 30's spent 6 years on drillships in the gulf and overseas. so I'm no stranger to the water. But is this type of thing still around where you can meet new friends and like minded people and run a weekend with them? I know its easier for the younger guys that get the entire summer off but I have been wondering about this for a little while so I figured I would ask.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

The key is to be extremely flexible with your time, be able to pull your own weight with rigging, driving, cleaning, fuel, ice, bait etc. Most flat calm situations don't always happen on weekends and captains have no shortage of weekend crews usually. Have your own equipment and only bring what the captain may suggest rather than 5-7 rods, 200lbs of gear etc. Make sure you know what fuel costs are split between captain and crew and pay your fair share.


----------



## WhiskeyMike (Sep 25, 2020)

photofishin said:


> The key is to be extremely flexible with your time, be able to pull your own weight with rigging, driving, cleaning, fuel, ice, bait etc. Most flat calm situations don't always happen on weekends and captains have no shortage of weekend crews usually. Have your own equipment and only bring what the captain may suggest rather than 5-7 rods, 200lbs of gear etc. Make sure you know what fuel costs are split between captain and crew and pay your fair share.


Oh yeah thats not a problem at all. Same thing we do on our guys trips. I basically want to go help them run their boat. I can fish off my boat I want to learn and see how a Capt. runs a larger boat and help out kind of deal. But I do agree and understand weekend crews are more than likely easy to come by. Seems a bit more difficult for someone with a normal 9-5 Monday - Friday job so to speak


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

mike, suggest you drop the whiskey from your handle-too much whiskey and offshore fishing might not work well- only kidding-suggest you spend some time at the coastal marinas and meet people to get advice and maybe a ride-agree with photo's comments


----------



## geauxsea (Jan 12, 2018)

WhiskeyMike said:


> What's going on guys and gals. I've got a few questions. As I'm wanting to learn and expand my knowledge of offshore fishing. Over the past 3 years I've started going out on my personal boat off the Texas coast 40-60 miles or so. I'm no stranger to working a boat. But how does one go about getting on these bigger boats? Mainly to help and learn. I'm in my early 30's spent 6 years on drillships in the gulf and overseas. so I'm no stranger to the water. But is this type of thing still around where you can meet new friends and like minded people and run a weekend with them? I know its easier for the younger guys that get the entire summer off but I have been wondering about this for a little while so I figured I would ask.


I


WhiskeyMike said:


> What's going on guys and gals. I've got a few questions. As I'm wanting to learn and expand my knowledge of offshore fishing. Over the past 3 years I've started going out on my personal boat off the Texas coast 40-60 miles or so. I'm no stranger to working a boat. But how does one go about getting on these bigger boats? Mainly to help and learn. I'm in my early 30's spent 6 years on drillships in the gulf and overseas. so I'm no stranger to the water. But is this type of thing still around where you can meet new friends and like minded people and run a weekend with them? I know its easier for the younger guys that get the entire summer off but I have been wondering about this for a little while so I figured I would ask.


I’m looking for someone for mate boat help and fish on my 48’sportfishout of Freeport if interested pleas reply


----------



## WhiskeyMike (Sep 25, 2020)

marlin lane said:


> mike, suggest you drop the whiskey from your handle-too much whiskey and offshore fishing might not work well- only kidding-suggest you spend some time at the coastal marinas and meet people to get advice and maybe a ride-agree with photo's comments


hahaha. Whiskey is for my first initial. I'm going to definitely do that I spent all weekend in POC and Slayed the bull reds with a few friends. But it was nice talking and meeting people down there. But you are 100% correct it reminds me of when i was getting my pilots license. The more people you talk to and more contacts made the better your chances are of learning. Plus you never know who your going to meet.


----------



## GnarwhalOutdoors (Nov 21, 2020)

What did you do on the drillship?

I will definitely be looking for people during the week this summer. I work on a drillship also, 28/28 rotation.


----------



## WhiskeyMike (Sep 25, 2020)

GnarwhalOutdoors said:


> What did you do on the drillship?
> 
> I will definitely be looking for people during the week this summer. I work on a drillship also, 28/28 rotation.


sorry for the late reply. I resigned as an assistant driller. Spent most of my time in Korea then Africa and back to the gulf.


----------

